# Bolero



## Aurelian

Has anybody here done the full-length snare drum part? 

If not, have you heard directly from someone who has?


----------



## LindnerianSea

haha. I have always wondered about this too. ingenious thread !


----------



## moody

LindnerianSea said:


> haha. I have always wondered about this too. ingenious thread !


They don't like talking about it because they often lose it .


----------



## Taggart

Already been posted but ...


----------



## LindnerianSea

moody said:


> They don't like talking about it because they often lose it .


which is why they have all gone extinct


----------

